# KA24DE(T) Downpipe



## golgo13b (Sep 16, 2004)

I Really don't feel like fabricating my own downpipe for a turbo KA, but I'm not gonna hand over $4k for a bolt-on kit. I've found all the other parts that I'll need individually on the internet, but no downpipe. I did a quick search but found nothing specific enough. Can anybody point me in the right directon for an inexpensive (not cheap) downpipe?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fabbing a downpipe is easy. buy the flanges, O2 bungs, and some mandrel U bends.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

go to a muffler shop and have them mandrel bend(specify mandrel, not crushed or pressed, if they dont have mandrel, move on) a 3"(inside diameter, be sure) pipe, usually mild stell will werk and be cheapest, but stainless is always better..


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

from what I've read so far...a few of the people who build turbo'ed KA's us a S13 downpipe...

But I spent all night looking for a down pipe for mine and came up with nothing...so may plans was to fallow everyone else and us the S13's downpipe


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Def_Jammer said:


> from what I've read so far...a few of the people who build turbo'ed KA's us a S13 downpipe...
> 
> But I spent all night looking for a down pipe for mine and came up with nothing...so may plans was to fallow everyone else and us the S13's downpipe


ironic enough, i have one for sale!.. \










if you are interested.. PM me


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

with the S13DP, your turbo has to be right at it, or get a turbine elbo to meet it so it fits properly..nice looking DP..


----------

